# OK, I gotta find a fix for this crap...



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

I think both the dogs are guilty of this horrible habit and I don't know what to do. When they are left alone, they are getting into major trouble by attempting to eat some pretty off-the-wall things.

The more I try to prevent it, the harder they seem to look and the more bizarre the things they eat become. For example, they've chewed open a pack of disposable razors that were left on the counter and various other things in plastic packaging because, I assume, they think there is food inside. They even chewed up my sons pediatric asthma inhaler adapter- again because I think they thought it was a plastic container of food.

Once I became wise to this, I started to carefully proof each time I left to make sure nothing was out that even remotely resembled food packaging. Then, instead of seeking out anything in plastic, one of them decided to get a glass bottle of sesame oil off the counter, chew the top off and eat it. So, they obviously used their sniffers to find the ONE place in the house that had something edible in their reach.

So, after that I started leaving a towel draped over my bottles of sauces and oils and stuff so that they would leave that alone. Well, they left it alone but moved to the bathroom next time and ate a bottle of child's cold medicine and tried to chew up a bottle of hair detangler.

It's getting more often and more drastic and I don't know what to do. 

HELP?


----------



## paisley pup (Jul 12, 2012)

can they be crated when you are away?


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Unfortunately I do not have ANYWHERE crates would fit.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Well, except the garage. I could technically crate there, but I don't know that Dude would accept that. One of the reasons his previous owners couldn't handle him anymore was because he was an outdoor dog and he would get bored and chew THROUGH their chain link fence.


----------



## paisley pup (Jul 12, 2012)

that's no good.  was he chewing through stuff before you brought daisy home? Do you have any toys you can hide treats in?


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

paisley pup said:


> that's no good.  was he chewing through stuff before you brought daisy home? Do you have any toys you can hide treats in?


Dude would definitely counter surf before she came, but it didn't seem quite as bad. Just before posting this, I was reading about an app that will let me use my iPhone as a surveillance camera. I'm going to set that up ASAP, so I can get a better feel for the culprit and what may lead up to this behavior.

I currently don't have treats or toys that they have access to when were gone. Dude has a very powerful bite, but if anyone has suggestions for some heavy duty treat- hiding toys I would be willing to give them a try. Also, I'd love to hear about what types of bones would (if any) be safe for them to chew.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Maybe I'm starving the poor things! You know, I just looked at serving suggestions for taste of the wild and maybe I do need to increase dudes-perhaps even Daisys. Oh gosh- now I feel horrible.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm going to up their food and see if that helps. I've had dude eating the lowest recommended for the weight range of his goal weight and now that he's lost some, I don't see him ever being an 80 pound guy. I think he is going t be just fine when he's down another ten to 90. With that in mind, I thinkhecould actually afford another whole cup a day!!!!!


Especially since he is also more active now. Ug- this makes me feel so bad!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

kukukachoo said:


> Maybe I'm starving the poor things! You know, I just looked at serving suggestions for taste of the wild and maybe I do need to increase dudes-perhaps even Daisys. Oh gosh- now I feel horrible.


You know what, I don't think it's that...some dogs are just really really curious and they get into stuff because it's fun. My Maddy is like that, and some dogs just aren't! I was just having a conversation with frankgrimes on another thread about how her dog Ralph never countersurfs or gets into anything and he isn't even crated while they're gone! There is a pet corrector with a motion sensor that I have not tried but am considering...here is a link Amazon.com: Contech StayAway Motion-Activated Pet Deterrent: Pet Supplies It's a little pricy but when you add up all the stuff Maddy has chewed up of mine, it's waaaaaay cheaper than that bill! My prescription sunglasses alone were a couple hundred dollars to replace. Besides the pet corrector for counter surfing to stop that behaviour, there are heavy duty kongs to encourage healthy chewing behaviours; you could smear peanut butter in the kongs with a knife, then "cement" kibble or chicken in the peanut butter and freeze them so that he has to spend some time licking the peanut butter before he can get to the kibble (I've also done that with vanilla ice cream, another big treat for our dogs). Another thing our dogs love is yak cheese, or Himalayan cheese--it's all natural but really, really hard and takes a couple of hours for Maddy to chew up. Just a thought, if you leave Dude in the garage, could you leave him in a crate IN the garage? Anyway don't be discouraged, chewing up stuff when their people are away seems to be very natural for many dogs! My own included (only one of mine  ).


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Indiana said:


> You know what, I don't think it's that...some dogs are just really really curious and they get into stuff because it's fun. My Maddy is like that, and some dogs just aren't! I was just having a conversation with frankgrimes on another thread about how her dog Ralph never countersurfs or gets into anything and he isn't even crated while they're gone! There is a pet corrector with a motion sensor that I have not tried but am considering...here is a link Amazon.com: Contech StayAway Motion-Activated Pet Deterrent: Pet Supplies It's a little pricy but when you add up all the stuff Maddy has chewed up of mine, it's waaaaaay cheaper than that bill! My prescription sunglasses alone were a couple hundred dollars to replace. Besides the pet corrector for counter surfing to stop that behaviour, there are heavy duty kongs to encourage healthy chewing behaviours; you could smear peanut butter in the kongs with a knife, then "cement" kibble or chicken in the peanut butter and freeze them so that he has to spend some time licking the peanut butter before he can get to the kibble (I've also done that with vanilla ice cream, another big treat for our dogs). Another thing our dogs love is yak cheese, or Himalayan cheese--it's all natural but really, really hard and takes a couple of hours for Maddy to chew up. Just a thought, if you leave Dude in the garage, could you leave him in a crate IN the garage? Anyway don't be discouraged, chewing up stuff when their people are away seems to be very natural for many dogs! My own included (only one of mine  ).


Thanks for all the ideas. I'm going to check out that link now. The chewing stuff always seems to be about food- never just about chewing for texture. It's always stuff in bottles or packages that either resemble or smell like food. Dude is so big, he can reach every surface in my house except the top of the fridge. It makes it really tough!

And yes, I could put a crate in the garage if worse comes to worse. I'm going to continue trying to work this out another way, so well see.......


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Any other ideas for stuffing kongs? My son has a nut allergy so I better not do peanut butter.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeah I had to stop using peanut butter too because Maddy started to get indigestion from it; canned dog food works really well, they LOVE it. Or any soft food really, even leftovers from your own dinner if it's soft like macaroni and cheese or stew or something. Once it freezes it's pretty hard to get out of the little hole in the top or bottom of the kong. Sometimes I force these hard little treats we get from a boutique dog food store in there too because they have to be crunched inside the kong before Maddy can get them out, so it's a little extra challenge for her


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah I doubt they are actually hungry....mine would counter surf if they were big enough and I know for a fact they are not hungry! I've caught Trev jumping up at the counter and every time he jumped he grabbed a nibblet off the roasted chicken up there. He's also dragged a whole block of cheese off and downed a good bit before we caught him. And this was when we were home! If you up Dude's food, you run the risk of him gaining weight back, and since he has been chubby before he will always be prone to it so you want to avoid weight gain at all costs! Is there a safe room they can be shut into when you are gone? Maybe even the bathroom, with everything put high or removed? Then provide some kongs or other fun chew toys so they won't look for naughty things. Getting into things is a dangerous habit...what about if they get into some Ibuprofen, bathroom cleaner, or other highly toxic thing? My boss' greyhound ate a bottle of ibuprofen, now her kidney's (or her liver....can't remember which) are compromised and she has to eat special food. It almost killed her. Try to figure out a way to stop them, before they get into something dangerous! Even benign things such as packaging can cause a blockage.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

About 3 weeks after we got Dude, he accidentally confined himself in a bathroom while we were gone and chewed a hole through the door.  if I'm going to try an confine them, it will have to be a heavy duty crate for big man, that's for sure!

I might even have to go so far as a small dot lot/kennel in the garage if I can't get this under control. 

When were home, they are fine. In every other respect, they are great dogs...gentle, obedient, don't run off, they're quiet, etc. This behavior is a toughie though because it when we're away.

I'm going to try some toys and treats for when we are away and further proofing of the house (minimalist decor- here I come!) and maybe even that deterrent system recommended and see if that helps. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Sugarfoot is still young, granted, but he is one who *cannot* be left alone in areas where there's stuff for him to get into. He's not hungry; he's curious and likes to explore...with his teeth! He will snatch anything and everything off the coffee table, the counters, anywhere, and carry it off to chew it. He'll bring me the item if I ask him to, but if he doesn't get caught...the object is probably a goner!

When we're not home (or even if we are home but can't keep a sufficient eye on him), he stays in the utility room, which has been thoroughly dog proofed. He has several types of toys in there, and if I have to leave for a while, he gets one of his frozen Kongs. I prepare a week's worth in advance, stuffed with things like chicken necks, ground organ meat, melted cheese, treats or kibble topped with peanut butter, scrambled egg, and then popped in the freezer. He's always happy to go to his room in the morning and get his treat. The Himalayan cheese chews mentioned earlier are also great (if your dog likes them; mine do but reportedly some dogs don't). Some people like antlers; others think they're too hard. 

You've unfortunately got a tougher challenge if your dogs won't accept confinement. Of course you can go through a training regime of getting them to accept it, but that can be a long road, and what do you do in the meantime? It sounds like you're going to have to up the dog-proofing to an extreme in the space where you can keep your little naughties. 

Good luck!

--Q


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't think it is about being hungry either. My dogs free feed and Lily still counter surfs. If I had known how hard a habit it would be to break when she first got tall enough to do it I would have worked harder then to break this terrible habit. 

I think Lily looks for stuff out of boredom these days, but I suspect she used to do it as a way to deal with mild anxiety from when we left the house. Try stuffed Kongs given to them just before you leave the house. I also close certain doors, especially the bathroom door, before we leave the house. 

You can also booby trap the kitchen counter. Put a stack of empty cans at the edge of the counter in front of where you keep your oils and other cooking stuff on counter. When the culprit makes a move for the stuff they will have a cascade of cans land all around them. This startle technique has worked to keep Lily away from the counter, but once I stop doing it for a couple of days she figures out that it is safe to "surf" again. We have just made sure to be really diligent in keeping stuff off the kitchen counters. With no reward to the behavior it tends to extinguish itself, although it has never gone away totally.

I have thought about video surveillance because I think it would help me understand the whys of this behavior (anxious because they just left vs. bored because they aren't back yet).

Good luck. Let us know what your video shows.


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Ok I understand the need to fix it. Rhett has discovered the counter as well.. I discovered the electronic correction device. Since yelling is not an option in my house. First nothing is left on the counter except coffee, he loves coffee. So the zap pad is used.. He has stayed off the counter and my coffee maker is safe, after all coffee will stunt his growth( at 5 months he is 47 pounds) lol!! The next step would have to be the zapper collar. I hope it does not come to that but living in harmony is essential ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## roulette (Feb 18, 2011)

Sounds harsh..but maybe set them up with a mouse trap?? This seems to be a dangerous situation (razors?!!, medicine!?) and I would want to put a stop to it as quickly as possible.


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Harsh but a trip to the vet and surgery is even worse!! I would rather resort to a zapper collar than have him or any puppy go emergency surgery


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Rhett'smom said:


> Harsh but a trip to the vet and surgery is even worse!! I would rather resort to a zapper collar than have him or any puppy go emergency surgery
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I agree. Its on the bottom of my list of things to try, but it is on the list.


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Creative Crate Ideas*

What can work really well is putting your crates [somewhere] creative and centrally located like a living room or bedroom, etc. Sometimes I have put two kennels underneath the dining room table or sometimes I've used them as end tables (most of my friends are dog people and understand). When I am crate training, I would put the dogs side-by-side or facing each other so that they could see each other---and then I would sit in a chair by them and read a book, etc. Slowly, I would increase the time that they would be in the crate, and after a bit, they would view it as a secure, rest time and they had each other to look at. Their crates would always be a nice, warm, safe den and never a punishment. 

Just a few ideas....
HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

HerdingStdPoodle said:


> What can work really well is putting your crates [somewhere] creative and centrally located like a living room or bedroom, etc. Sometimes I have put two kennels underneath the dining room table or sometimes I've used them as end tables (most of my friends are dog people and understand). When I am crate training, I would put the dogs side-by-side or facing each other so that they could see each other---and then I would sit in a chair by them and read a book, etc. Slowly, I would increase the time that they would be in the crate, and after a bit, they would view it as a secure, rest time and they had each other to look at. Their crates would always be a nice, warm, safe den and never a punishment.
> 
> Just a few ideas....
> HerdingStdPoodle


I so wish I had a spot in our "living" areas. I would not mind their presence at all, I just don't have a spot- especially for two and for the size Dude would require.  My only table is a round 4-seater so no room under there, our three bedrooms are small and at capacity, my kitchen is just a galley kitchen and that only leaves the den which is the only open floor space for the kids to play and the crates would consume it. I hate that, because it means if they do end up needing crated in the garage while we are gone (which, is never longer than several of hours mind you) it is probably always going to seem like a punishment.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I can't offer you any suggestions,only my heartfelt sympathy! My son has a very sweet and gentle yellow lab that has cost him a fortune in the stuff he has destroyed! Also ER visits to the Vet! My G-Kids often have lost treasured toys to him!(It did teach them to pick up!)He's 9 yrs old and weighs 90lbs(not fat) get plenty of exercise and has a huge yard and another dog(a golden) to play with. My son gives him a lot of attention and he sleeps next to the bed but if something is left out on the table,couch,chairs,counters,floor,etc it won't be in one piece in the morning! I hope you find a solution!:at-wits-end:


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

My mom says they used to use mouse traps to stop skunks from getting in the hen house, but they set them and then gingerly put them upside down so the skunks would not be injured when the traps went off--the purpose was to startle them. If you are using them in the house, I would worry that your kids would get hurt inadvertently. But if you DID use them on your counters, I would suggest you put the mouse traps upside down and maybe with a cookie sheet on top so when they went off it would be a big rattly commotion and not an actual injury to a curious paw or nose. But, empty cans as suggested by lily cd re are probably the much safer route, with kids in the house.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

GREAT SUGGESTIONS! Scare tactics had never occurred to me. I like it.


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Creative Crate Ideas*

Dens are perfect places, and boy, oh boy, do I understand about small spaces! Is there any corner or wall space available for two crates shoved against a wall and then toy storage boxes or a light television or something to be placed on top of the crates? Sometimes I've even covered the top of crates with a bright tablecloth, just so they blended with the decor more. Most often, I have to put the long sides against the wall, back-to-back, so that I have more space to walk!

Just More Thoughts,
HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You can get modified mouse traps specifically for this purpose. They have a plastic flap like a fly swatter so that they can't get the mouse trap caught on their noses or toes, but it make a slappy sound that deters them. I have used them with Lily with good results. You have to be prepared to keep using them periodically though.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Lexi's crate is on my side of the bed between the bed and the wall. There is just enough space for me to walk and get to bed, that's the only place it will fit other than downstairs. I have the black off shaped Kong for heavy duty chewers. Natural Balance makes a "soft" food that comes in a roll that is sold at Petco. Petco sells sample sizes of this food. It is about as round as a quarter. I put these in the fridge to firm up and them slice thick slices off and put them in her Kong. It will keep her busy for a very long time. Good luck with coming up with something.


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

What about those air cans that motion detect? I used to have one that I kept in the bread cupboard for a while when I had a devon rex because he would open it up and eat my vegetable flavor crackers and whole wheat bread (but not the white bread-he had impeccable taste).

I think a shot of air would make Gryphon think twice, but fortunately he has not discovered the joys of grabbing stuff off of surfaces yet.


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

Another suggestion for Kongs is to stuff them with canned food and freeze them. It takes much longer to get the food out.


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

I go through a lot of Kongs/stuffed bones for Liam. I regularly keep stuffed toys for him, freezer ready, for times when he needs to be quietly, completely, focused. I stuff the black (tough chewers), dental Kongs (use supervised with heavy chewer), hollowed-out marrow bones, & these crazy bouncy new rubber toys... Forgot the name. 

I change up what I put in them, but aside from PB, I've used kibble mixed with the following, then freeze:
Plain yogurt
Oatmeal
Pasta
Mashed potatoes
Mashed cauliflower
Smashed Green beans
Canned, pure pumpkin
Liam's fave: BANANAS!
Really you can use anything that has moisture & is healthy for dogs. 

Also try puzzle toys & treat ball things like Buster Cube & Tricky Treat ball - our fave:
http://http://www.omegapaw.com/products/tricky-treat-ball.html
These are also for supervision, if you have a heavy chewer. 

& remember to allow plenty of bone chewing fun! 










Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm sure it's been said but this is REALLY dangerous. If you don't have room to crate them if they go around eating dangerous things when you're not home, then that's just not okay. One could die.

This could be anxiety eating, boredom, or any number of things hard or even impossible to diagnose over the internet. I suggest you contact a professional. I recommend people from here: Find A Force Free Dog Trainer and Pet Care Professional or here: Truly Dog Friendly Truly Dog-Friendly Trainers

They use up to date scientific and pain free methods.


----------



## The Opera Poodle (Dec 19, 2012)

I too have had expensive prescription glasses munched. I think this should be a thread - "The strangest or most expensive thing my poo has chewed/eaten." My Shandy laid at my feet one night and was happily chewing away at a bone. Wasn't thinking much of it until I went to turn the TV channel. It was the remote she was lip smack'n on.

I have basically baby proofed my house. It takes two seconds from it being a tube of lipstick to being a chewy - crating would have had to be a 24 hour chore. It never seemed to be a food thing but a curiosity/boredom thing. Elk/deer horns were a good distraction. But in the end it was just a matter of training. As in her training me not to leave anything and everything not glued down.

But in the end it could always be worse. My neighbors Bichon ate her visiting fathers $5000 hearing aid :shock:


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I crate my dogs when I am not here. All except for Echo, the whippet. He hibernates when we are gone, but the poodles? No way would I trust them.  Bonnie is near two years old and I still crate her when I go anywhere. My dogs have large crates. I wouldn't crate them in a small one. As far as not having enough room for crates- well, they do take up a lot of room, but we tucked two in bedrooms and one on the side of a buffet. They all sleep in crates, too. During the day they often go in them to sleep. They love their crates. I wish you could find a way to buy two large crates.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

outwest said:


> I crate my dogs when I am not here. All except for Echo, the whippet. He hibernates when we are gone, but the poodles? No way would I trust them.  Bonnie is near two years old and I still crate her when I go anywhere. My dogs have large crates. I wouldn't crate them in a small one. As far as not having enough room for crates- well, they do take up a lot of room, but we tucked two in bedrooms and one on the side of a buffet. They all sleep in crates, too. During the day they often go in them to sleep. They love their crates. I wish you could find a way to buy two large crates.


I have a crate large enough for Daisy and she would probably be fine in one since she was accustomed to living in a kennel, but to get one large enough for Dude....that would be obscene! LOL! Not only because of his size, but because it would have to be bulletproof! He chewed through chain link fences at his old house so I don't even know if I could find a crate he wouldn't destroy. 

Thank goodness, the last few days have been good. I got the dogs some unstuffed toys and cow hooves and they haven't touched anything while we've been gone. I'm getting wiser to the types of things that attract them, too, so I've been able to eliminate anything that remotely resembles food or food packaging. I hope this good streak lasts!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Glad to hear you have made a dent in this problem. Over the long run I really rely on keeping stuff off the counters and closing some doors when we go out. they are sneaky though, yesterday I had the under-sink cabinet door open in the kitchen while I was preparing for dinner. That is where the garbage is and I wanted to easily drop stuff in the bin as I went along. Peeves came along and took an empty bag that had had blue buffalo dental bone chews in it and dismantled the bag. He must have used stealth mode since I would never walk away and leave them access to the garbage bin.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I know it would be alot of trouble , but could you just pull the crates out of the garage and into a space in the house only when you are gone, then put them back out of the way in the garage when the dogs are lose? That is what I would do. Yes, they would not like it, but it would keep them out of trouble and they would be warm and cool ect.


----------

